# Throat hurts/irritated from smoking weed constantly



## Korn3x

lately i've been smoking every day for a little more than 3 months. i smoke out of this really short-stemmed bowl, so the smoke is probably a lot hotter coming from it than other pieces.

i'm seriously considering investing in a water pipe of some kind. either a bong or a bubbler. i think the smoke is probably burning the back of my throat, and lately i've had to take breaks because it feels like my throat is getting "tighter" after the smoking session. i usually only smoke just 1 bowl full of weed too.

is this damage going to give me some kind of throat cancer or something? and should i be worried about my throat feeling tighter? the tightness usually starts that night after smoking and usually continues into the next day.

edit: and i also have allergies


----------



## weekend addiction

No it wont give you cancer but it will give you decreased lung function which can lead to asthma, sleep apnea, emphysema, etc. A giant bong will still FUCK UP your lungs because there is tar and carcinogens in every hit. Smoking anything isn't good for your lungs. Just buy a vaporizer and keep getting high. It will pay for itself.

https://www.thevolcanovaporizer.com/


----------



## Tripman

I have some bad news for you. I'm not sure how to say this. 

But you are going to die.























On a serious note, you clearly have a shit smoking apparatus. Time to upgrade.


----------



## Korn3x

dam that sucks..

drugs are the main reason my grades are doing so good this semester. if i plan on getting high at night, then i can study so much better during the day, and i usually get all of my studying done before 8pm instead of procrastinating and getting out of the library at 1am..

i feel like smoking weed every day isn't too good for me, so i've been trying to taper down. the first couple nights were the worst. i'd literally lie in bed until 6am, get out of bed and smoke a tiny ass nug then i could sleep. this week has been going a lot better tho..

i dont think i'll be buying a vaporizer tho. it's too hard to conceal from my parents when i would go home, and i could get a bong for pretty cheap at a local head shop for like $25. plus just thinking about how many opiates i could have bought with the cash is too much for me to handle.

idk.. maybe i could find a used one on craigslist or something. i'll think about it tho.

still, the tightness in my throat is kind of freaking me out.


----------



## Korn3x

Tripman said:


> I have some bad news for you. I'm not sure how to say this.
> 
> But you are going to die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note, you clearly have a shit smoking apparatus. Time to upgrade.



lol. well the bowl is actually really well made and has a very nice design. plus it's practically unbreakable. you can throw it around the room or drop it on the tile and it won't break. it's really durable glass, which is why i bought it, since the last piece of mine fell out of my pokcket from 2 feet up and broke. the piece i got now i can hold up over my head and drop it and it won't break or chip or nothing.


----------



## Outta Pocket

Get yourself a nice and portable bub.  Seems like the best choice for a college student looking for some stealth / on the go.

On the plus side, you have a great excuse ("I've got bronchitis doc, and nothing seems to be working!) to get yourself some free codeine / hydro at your local health services building   You did say you wanted opiates.


----------



## blazelate

Agreed with the bubbler idea.

But honestly, if you are tokin all day, your throat will take a toll. Im at the end of my junior year, been straight cheefin all day everyday from freshman year on. While i do find it to be very theraputic if used correctly (for me, i smoke mostly at night, smaller amounts during the day), I and every blazer i know has "the cough".

Its a smokers cough, dude. You just got to deal with it, maybe instead of one fat hit you cant hold in w/o coughing, try two smaller ones. G*d knows i cant take fat bongloads like i used too!

Its all in the game of cheebin my friend.


----------



## Korn3x

Outta Pocket said:


> Get yourself a nice and portable bub.  Seems like the best choice for a college student looking for some stealth / on the go.
> 
> On the plus side, you have a great excuse ("I've got bronchitis doc, and nothing seems to be working!) to get yourself some free codeine / hydro at your local health services building   You did say you wanted opiates.



i was thinking about the portable bubbler since i live in the dorms and i'm always on the move outside trying not to get spotted by police and shit, but the semester is almost over and i'll be living in an apartment over summer, so maybe a bong would be nicer..

i got a pretty decent oxy tolerance so i dont think the codeine/hydro thing is gonna work out..



blazelate said:


> Agreed with the bubbler idea.
> 
> But honestly, if you are tokin all day, your throat will take a toll. Im at the end of my junior year, been straight cheefin all day everyday from freshman year on. While i do find it to be very theraputic if used correctly (for me, i smoke mostly at night, smaller amounts during the day), I and every blazer i know has "the cough".
> 
> Its a smokers cough, dude. You just got to deal with it, maybe instead of one fat hit you cant hold in w/o coughing, try two smaller ones. G*d knows i cant take fat bongloads like i used too!
> 
> Its all in the game of cheebin my friend.



i hold in pretty fat hits and don't hardly ever cough much when i smoke anymore. i used to cough a lot, but after smoking out of a waterfall bong i made for awhile i got used to taking in massive amounts of smoke in all at once. can't really operate one of those on the move tho.. so thats why i bought the small concealable bowl.

and dam this smokers throat thing sucks..


----------



## skn

use ice cubes in a bong


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Get a bong or bubbler that you can put ice in.  Do you smoke cigs at all? If you do cut back on those or the amount of herb that you smoke daily and see if that helps any.

Even when I'd cough more often and I never really did it daily that much except for a rare week or entire month in the summer.  My throat never felt tight but I'd take smaller hits from a one hitter or glass bowl and inhale them past my throat and just hold for a few seconds and exhale.  Don't ghost or hold hits in until no smoke comes out I've heard how that's what really causes damage from the tar and hot smoke.  Even people who smoke tobacco don't hold in their drags until they don't exhale any smoke.

If I were to start smoking again now after a few years of not smoking at all I know I'd cough a lot like when I first started taking huge bong hits.

If/when I start using herb again I'm going to vaporize it but there's a wide variety of vapes out there and they all have different methods of vaping and features.


----------



## weekend addiction

I'm sorry guys but your advise isn't very good. Smoke will damage your lungs through a corncob pipe just the same as through a 3 foot tall roor with a tree percolator, ice notches, and a diffused downstem. If you light the weed on fire you will damage your lungs. Period. You spend 15, 000 on a car that last ten years. Spend 500 on a vape that will last at least that.


----------



## Korn3x

^^

i dont smoke cigs anymore. i used to love marlboro lights and i'd smoke like 3 a day at work, but it's just not worth the risk to me anymore.

i like my opiates, and there's no way in hell i'm gonna cut short the time i have on Earth to get fucked up on opiates by doing something as risky as smoking cigs everyday lol.

maybe i'll make a light-bulb vaporizer or something and give that a go. my throat never used to feel tight even after smoking all summer long, but for some reason it's feeling tighter/irritated now. it's probably cuz i used to vary my smoking methods during summer, like sometimes blunts, sometimes waterfall bong, which aren't as rough on your lungs as a small bowl everyday would be.

as for now ima try and cut back a little bit on the herb..


----------



## Korn3x

weekend addiction said:


> I'm sorry guys but your advise isn't very good. Smoke will damage your lungs through a corncob pipe just the same as through a 3 foot tall roor with a tree percolator, ice notches, and a diffused downstem. If you light the weed on fire you will damage your lungs. Period. You spend 15, 000 on a car that last ten years. Spend 500 on a vape that will last at least that.



well there's a big difference in the heat of the smoke that's burning/irritating the back of your throat when you smoke out of different pieces.

a bong is gonna cool that smoke down a lot, and you're not going to burn your throat at all. yes the smoke may still irritate your throat, but smoking out of a tiny ass bowl is gonna cause physical burning to the back of your throat when you take hard hits.

even smoking a blunt is a lot less damaging than a small bowl i would say. when you smoke a blunt you sort of inhale it like a cigarette by creating a vacuum in your mouth and bringing the smoke in, then you take you're hit, thus giving the smoke a little bit more time to cool. when you hit a bowl, you're basically inhaling that shit you would a normal breath of oxygen, and that smoke is hot as fuck coming from the burning weed since it burns at a higher temp than tobacco.


----------



## weekend addiction

Korn3x said:


> well there's a big difference in the heat of the smoke that's burning/irritating the back of your throat when you smoke out of different pieces.
> 
> a bong is gonna cool that smoke down a lot, and you're not going to burn your throat at all. yes the smoke may still irritate your throat, but smoking out of a tiny ass bowl is gonna cause physical burning to the back of your throat when you take hard hits.
> 
> even smoking a blunt is a lot less damaging than a small bowl i would say. when you smoke a blunt you sort of inhale it like a cigarette by creating a vacuum in your mouth and bringing the smoke in, then you take you're hit, thus giving the smoke a little bit more time to cool. when you hit a bowl, you're basically inhaling that shit you would a normal breath of oxygen, and that smoke is hot as fuck coming from the burning weed since it burns at a higher temp than tobacco.



True there are differences in heat but the best bong in the world isn't even close to the quality of a vape. The thing pays for itself since you need smaller amounts of weed and you won't have to go to the doctor for emphysema in 10 years. Start a piggy bank if you have to.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

weekend addiction said:


> I'm sorry guys but your advise isn't very good. Smoke will damage your lungs through a corncob pipe just the same as through a 3 foot tall roor with a tree percolator, ice notches, and a diffused downstem. If you light the weed on fire you will damage your lungs. Period. You spend 15, 000 on a car that last ten years. Spend 500 on a vape that will last at least that.



Of course there's damage to your lungs from smoking herb but the question is how much damage does it actually do?

I know people who have smoked herb daily for a decade or have over about 30 years and they don't have emphysema yet.


----------



## weekend addiction

PriestTheyCalledHim said:


> I know people who have smoked herb daily for a decade or have over about 30 years and they don't have emphysema yet.



It does plenty of damage. Look at websites besides NORML and bluelight.

You can't say something isn't true just because there are counter examples. 

Eg. My grandpa smoked cigarrettes till 70 and died an unrelated death. Guess that means its safe to smoke cigarettes all day.


----------



## Sega420

OP, all this is is the hairs in your throat & lungs, that carry the mucus etc, are being burned away. 
the more you smoke, the less it hurts. 

simple solution? stop smoking for a while & smoke bongs, or dont be a pussy and smoke through it, it will pass. 




but yeah man, ur gonna die


----------



## Serious

lol at throat cancer from marijuana.


----------



## Korn3x

Serious said:


> lol at throat cancer from marijuana.



that's no joke bro. some people get throat tumors from just smoking weed and not tobacco.

it may not increase the risk of lung cancer, but throat cancer is still has a possibility. everyone has a different threshold for how much it takes to get cancer, and it shouldn't be taken lightly.


----------



## nik12937

You could make a cheapo lightbulb vaporizer. It's safe as long as you get a clear bulb and STILL clean it out normally to make sure all you have is clean glass. Then again, it won't ever be 100% safe. There are glass pieces I've seen that are made for vaporizing too, you don't HAVE to invest in an expensive one, you just have to put more effort into vaping than letting the machine do it for you


----------



## Ramirez

I've noticed that anytime I use a one-hitter it makes my throat hurt too.


----------



## weekend addiction

Serious said:


> lol at throat cancer from marijuana.



Who said anything about throat cancer?


----------



## Roose

weekend addiction said:


> Who said anything about throat cancer?



The OP.

If your throat hurts then just stop smoking for a little.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

weekend addiction said:


> It does plenty of damage. Look at websites besides NORML and bluelight.
> 
> You can't say something isn't true just because there are counter examples.
> 
> Eg. My grandpa smoked cigarrettes till 70 and died an unrelated death. Guess that means its safe to smoke cigarettes all day.



That's true you should look at it from all sides.

It can get confusing since you have people who say that smoking Marijuana even once or a few times is akin to 20+ years of chainsmoking cigs and then you have people who smoke herb daily and are convinced that there's no way that it causes cancer of the mouth or throat and it's perfectly fine.  Then you have MAPS and NORML at one point saying how smoking a joint is just as effective as using a high end expensive vaporizer.


----------



## weekend addiction

PriestTheyCalledHim said:


> That's true you should look at it from all sides.
> 
> It can get confusing since you have people who say that smoking Marijuana even once or a few times is akin to 20+ years of chainsmoking cigs and then you have people who smoke herb daily and are convinced that there's no way that it causes cancer of the mouth or throat and it's perfectly fine.  Then you have MAPS and NORML at one point saying how smoking a joint is just as effective as using a high end expensive vaporizer.



You make good points. I have seen those studies before. Its hard to know what to think. Medical research is very limited. Furthermore its hard to even find reliable info on the internet these days. There is so much we don't know about weed. If I could have a dream career I would be a pot scientist!


----------



## ChronicHD

Were all gonna die dorks. Don't scare the kid.


----------



## weekend addiction

ChronicHD said:


> Were all gonna die dorks. Don't scare the kid.



This is a harm prevention site. Harm prevention is all about having a good time, and waking up the next day to do it again. This guy says smoking weed causes his chest to feel tight into the next day. I'm sure your not a doctor because you think knowledge is for "dorks" but does that sound healthy to you?


----------



## Korn3x

^^

not my chest just my throat. i'm pretty sure it's just caused by smoking out of the tiny bowl every day.

come summer i'll probably just construct my own bong or buy a cheap one from the head shop.


----------



## stuckinaloop

Korn3x said:


> ^^
> 
> not my chest just my throat. i'm pretty sure it's just caused by smoking out of the tiny bowl every day.
> 
> come summer i'll probably just construct my own bong or buy a cheap one from the head shop.



You are def right abou the small bowl.

The weed is hitting your throat at a lot warmer temp. 

Don't listen to some of these people, what you smoke out of DOES make a difference. In fact, it could make a WORLD of difference.

Smoking out of a bong actually filters out some of the carcinogens through the water. And the cooler smoke is much smoother on your throat. 

Also, studies show that marijuana does not cause lung cancer, emphysema or birth anomalies. Do a simple google search if anyone doubts me, there are various reputable sources for this claim.

Now if you smoke blunts (like me) or blunt wraps, thast a whole nother story.
You are smoking tobacco, so you get all the good shit tobacco gives you.

Also, smoking out of a vape isnt a fix-all, but it is a MUCH healthier way to smoke, eliminating up to 90% of carcinogens (I have read..correct me if this # is too high).



weekend addiction said:


> Eg. My grandpa smoked cigarrettes till 70 and died an unrelated death. Guess that means its safe to smoke cigarettes all day.



there is no need to even comment on this lol


----------



## Korn3x

^^
yes i know that marijuana doesn't increase chances of lung cancer, but as i said before, there is still a risk of throat/mouth cancer. your risk of tumors in the head and neck are increased.

there's research on both sides tho, so who knows what to believe.


----------



## stuckinaloop

Korn3x said:


> ^^
> yes i know that marijuana doesn't increase chances of lung cancer, but as i said before, there is still a risk of throat/mouth cancer. your risk of tumors in the head and neck are increased.
> 
> there's research on both sides tho, so who knows what to believe.



To be safe... eating or vaporizing is the way to go if you plan on being a life-time smoker.


----------



## Serious

stuckinaloop said:


> To be safe... eating or vaporizing is the way to go if you plan on being a life-time smoker.



They are all a different high though.

I prefer smoking to anything, even though it's not the safest way and  doesn't last as long as eating or vaping.


----------



## Stoner Witch

I have only ever had a sore throat when smoking out of a really small pipe with shit cheap weed all day for a week. My throat started to get sore after about the 3rd day.


----------



## 8L4YN3

blazelate said:


> Agreed with the bubbler idea.
> 
> But honestly, if you are tokin all day, your throat will take a toll. Im at the end of my junior year, been straight cheefin all day everyday from freshman year on. While i do find it to be very theraputic if used correctly (for me, i smoke mostly at night, smaller amounts during the day), I and every blazer i know has "the cough".
> 
> Its a smokers cough, dude. You just got to deal with it, maybe instead of one fat hit you cant hold in w/o coughing, try two smaller ones. G*d knows i cant take fat bongloads like i used too!
> 
> Its all in the game of cheebin my friend.



Dude there is such a thing as keeping your lungs in half decent condition through exercise and what have you. lol


----------



## k00sh

Same here OP...
A few days ago it killed when i first woke with the dry mouth etc..

Now with some things everything is very intense like toothpaste feels like its BURNING my throat, beer really irritates it...
i dont know what the hell it is!


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

8L4YN3 said:


> Dude there is such a thing as keeping your lungs in half decent condition through exercise and what have you. lol



Cardio exercise also helps a lot. 

When I smoked I was really big into cardiovascular exercise and I'd ride a bike and jog and it did help a lot even though I just had increased allergies and a bit of a cough and I'd only smoke herb mainly on weekends.

30-45 mins of cardio 3-4X a week was my thing.


----------



## weekend addiction

Priest has got it. Cardio is where its at. Something low impact like bicycle riding can be done every day (maybe while your high even....).


----------



## stuckinaloop

Serious said:


> They are all a different high though.
> 
> I prefer smoking to anything, even though it's not the safest way and  doesn't last as long as eating or vaping.



Hey man I TOTALLY agree...even though it aint the healthiest way. I personally HATE smoking out of a vap and every time I ever tried to cook brownies I have fucked it up and just wasted all my weed lol.


----------



## semigenius

Yes, the smoke is most likely burning your throat.  I remember smoking joints and nearly coughing up a lung from the heat.  Once I made a homemade bong, smoking was so much easier and enjoyable.  

I would definitely buy a bong.  Not only do they make smoking less harsh, they get you higher.  I got so high off of just .25 grams.  I got higher than when I smoked a 1 gram joint.  You can get some for under 40 bucks.  They're also healthier for you, since they filter out some of the tar.  I made mine out of a water bottle since I can't legally buy one.  

I don't know if you can get throat cancer.  I'm no doctor, but I don't see how it could cause cancer.  Your throat could end up becoming irritated for a long time, but cancer isn't caused by heat or discomfort.


----------



## Korn3x

weekend addiction said:


> Priest has got it. Cardio is where its at. Something low impact like bicycle riding can be done every day (maybe while your high even....).



i already do this. i play basketball several times a week, and work out when i can. usually i do these activities high.


----------



## TKYJAPAN2009

throat infection.


----------



## weekend addiction

TKYJAPAN2009 said:


> throat infection.



Good theory...perhaps its caused by a build up of semen....


----------



## Korn3x

^^
ya now that i think of it i have been swallowing a lot more than spitting recently.. 8)


----------



## Huaca

Make some green dragon or cannabutter. It will get you high if you make it right and you don't have to smoke. 

Also, your weed will burn hot if it gets too dry. Take a spray bottle of water and mist it when needed. For weed that has been ground up, I prefer it when it clumps together and feels soft when you squeeze a pinch. 

Just light part of the bowl and toke slowly so it doesn't burn too hot. Another thing to try to reduce any harshness would be to soak and wash your weed with cold water.


----------



## sunshinefix

Have you tried a nice cold glass of milk yet? This is the most effective means of eliminating throat burning. It works better with cake. Or it could be substituted with ice pops or a bowl of ice cream.


----------



## TearItDown

This thread was what I needed to see this morning. My throat is raw as fuck right now. I'm a pretty heavy smoker(cutting back a lot) and yesterday's 420 was as I called it, "the descent into madness". It seems like whenever we'd smoke a blunt, another would be found somehow. My throat couldn't handle anymore bowl rips after a while. I smoked two cigarettes yesterday, and those two were more than enough.


----------



## Korn3x

^^
ya my throat feels sore today as well. i'm definitely gonna invest in a bong or bubbler to make sessions more bearable. hopefully that eliminates the havoc the hot smoke is taking on my throat.


----------



## ganja_man

very nice answers, cut your arm a small inch and scratch it eveeryday to see if it would heal...thread closed


----------



## Korn3x

scully21 said:


> Knew a guy who got throat cancer from smoking weed exclusively. Get a vape or eat brownies.



do you know how old he was?


----------



## 187coopa

this thread has dimsilly gone off track. close none of us can answer this worried about damage to the body get a vape.


----------



## drscience

This is a bit self explanatory...

likemy friend who almost dies everytime he smokes a cigarette....when confronted and told to quit smoking he says "ya ya..im going to get a chest x-ray soon"

what..you gonna wait till you have a tumour to start using responsibly?

some people are fucking retarded.


----------



## Korn3x

so you think that getting a tumor can come early? i thought that tumors would only come years down the road, cuz there's a lot of people who've been smoking weed every day for many years and still don't have tumors


----------



## Nossy45

Whenever I get a sore throat from smoking I just drink cold water and use a bong


----------

